# Des de que o des que



## ACQM

Pot ser que sigui molt obvi, però estic feta un embolic. Es pot treure el "de" davant de "que"? Ho sento sovint i no sé si és correcte. Quina de les dues opcions he de triar?:



El temps que passa des de que el conductor observa un obstacle fins a la detenció total del vehicle.

El temps que passa des que el conductor observa un obstacle fins la detenció total del vehicle.


----------



## Agró

DES _*prep*. _(seguida de _de_) _i *conj*. _(seguida de _que_), 
(...)
Es freqüent usar per castellanisme la forma _*des de que*, _i en el català continental, _de des que. _De des que tu baixares al sepulcre, Collell Flor. 100.
(DCVB)

En poques paraules, la segona.
Salutacions.


----------



## ernest_

Normalment, sempre s'ha d'utilitzar la forma completa (_des de_,_ fins a_...), excepte en els casos especials de caiguda de preposició.

En aquesta frase, és correcte _...des que el conductor..._ (davant de la conjunció _que_, la prep. _de_ cau), i ..._fins a la detenció_... (no és cap cas especial).


----------



## ACQM

Moltes gràcies a tots dos.


----------



## Elessar

Quant a _fins_ / _fins a_:

_Des de_ sempre va amb _fins a_. 
Exemple: _Des de l'observació fins a la detenció passa un temps._
_
De_ sempre va amb _a_. 
Exemple: _De l'observació a la detenció passa un temps._


----------



## ACQM

Elessar said:


> Quant a _fins_ / _fins a_:
> 
> _Des de_ sempre va amb _fins a_.
> Exemple: _Des de l'observació fins a la detenció passa un temps._
> _
> De_ sempre va amb _a_.
> Exemple: _De l'observació a la detenció passa un temps._



Gràcies, així és més fàcil recordar-ho.


----------



## lluna2016

Sobre este tema...
en aquest supost:
El meu nebot s'ha espavilat molt __________ ha aprés arts marcials.
a) des que
b) des què
c) des de que
La resposta corecta és la a, peró, que amb una preposició davant no va accentuat?
Gàcies


----------



## Agró

No és preposició sinó conjunció (post 2).


----------

